# Cherry Blossom wood for smoke?



## busmania (Apr 30, 2015)

Lost a large branch from my cherry blossom tree.  I saved the wood.  Can I season it and cook with it?  How is the taste?  Thank you.

Also, I am not 100% it is a cherry blossom.  It flowered recently like a lot of other trees around town and it DOES have small cherry looking fruit on it.  (I think a cherry blossom does not fruit???)


----------



## themule69 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sounds like maybe a wild cherry! If it is cherry it will smoke good after it is seasoned. Post a pic of what you have of find out for sure before you use it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## busmania (Apr 30, 2015)

Here are some pictures.













IMG_0742.JPG



__ busmania
__ Apr 30, 2015


















IMG_1290.JPG



__ busmania
__ Apr 30, 2015


















IMG_0741.JPG



__ busmania
__ Apr 30, 2015


















IMG_0367.JPG



__ busmania
__ Apr 30, 2015


















IMG_0368.JPG



__ busmania
__ Apr 30, 2015


----------

